
Show HN: Mutato -Auto mute WhatsApp/slack/YouTube when you join conference call - cartoonpi
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mutato/ikdcpjghdghlhnibgbilkbpamaobimio
======
cartoonpi
µTato Auto mutes Chrome when you Join a Video Conference Call. No more
whatsapp/Slack notification annoying you and irritating your team when you are
on a zoom/meet call. No more frantically looking for that news website that
started auto playing an ad in the middle if your conference call. And of
course, you can unmute everything just with a click of a button.

Watch Demo here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjLadb8gLNk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjLadb8gLNk)

